# umm, what's this 'white hair' on my cabomba?



## Tokyobaby (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi guys,

here's a pic of the thing...there's only one strand and it's TOUGH as i tried to just pluck it out wih my tweezers and the whole plant nearly got uprooted...is it a weird algae or part of the plant? the reason it's heading towards the moss is cos I was yanking it and when it didn't budge I left it alone. It looks like a white cotton thread or a thick human white hair if that makes any sense...also looks like a little climbing rope for my shrimps to get from plant to plant!


----------



## tfmcder (Feb 22, 2006)

ummm...I think it is a root. i would try just cutting it off.


----------



## Tokyobaby (Jul 26, 2007)

wow, it's pretty high up the plant...had a feeling it might have been part of the plant considering how firmly attached it was...I may just leave it alone then if it's a root, my shrimp can play on it!

thanks!


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

Search "Aerial root"

seems weird to say aerial referencing underwater but thats what it is.


----------



## Tokyobaby (Jul 26, 2007)

thanks for the expert help guys! I suppose I could've figured it out myself but I only noticed it today despite it being so long so it kinda freaked me a little...doh, must've been growing unoticed for ages!


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

Tokyobaby said:


> must've been growing unoticed for ages!


You would be amazed how fast aerial roots will grow. When I first plated Egeria densa, in one day it grew several 4 inch roots!


----------

